# New method of power generation landmark use of fusion



## trevorjohnson32 (Nov 22, 2015)

I currently have a patent application for a method of energy generation involving pre cutting a monolithic piece of the earth above an underground fusion explosive. The explosive then'pops' the piece of pre cut material from the ground where the large piece of land sort of rolls away from a cavity it creates. Once a cavity is made this way the method further includes operating a turbine/generator by lowering the weight removed or other weight back into the cavity. This method of pre-cutting the surface area of a cube of earth several thousand feet in depth and width and removing it with an explosive may be around 5% efficient to the killowatt power of the explosive which could range into the billions of kwh for a fusion explosive. This method of removing a pre cut piece of the earth with an explosive sounds like a big task but the explosive does all the work, only the sides and bottom of the cube need to be done in preparation. If it costs less to do the pre cutting and the refining and raw materials for the explosive then it would be a valuable use of fusion fuel. I already did experiments with a brick in a shaped cavity dug in the ground and fireworks and the pre cutting method removed 10 times the amount of weight displaced by the same fireworks surface blast. Anyone interested in looking up the patent application can do it by searching Trevor Hawthorne and patentscope. This is the 'cleanest' method for power generation in my patent capable of using the highest percentage of fusion. It is also a fairly safe method when considering contamination. It also is a safe method because a billion dollar business would only need several to ten cavity's created from the dimensions suggested so there would be a limited use of explosives. The use of fission in this method is 8 times more efficient then in current nuclear power plants. The use of fusion is not seen in any other power plants.

 
So can anyone who is a knowledgeable engineer if you could , try to answer if their is a way to pre cut a cube of land while it still remains in the earth on all sides of the cube if it is 4,000 ft wide and the cost of doing so (remember only the surface area of the cube needs to be cut or removed)?
 
 
My main concerns are moving the experimental stage up to larger explosives through government authority, finding investors, and becoming a landmark use of billions of kwh of fusion fuel converted to kinetic energy in weight, converted to electricity by refilling the cavity created.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 23, 2015)

A really big lightsaber would work where the width of cut from the beam equals the length of the hilt plus depth of the power connection so you can turn the saber on its side and make the bottom cut. The energy needed to power the light saber would need to come from your power plant though. In order to overcome this you will need a time portal that will allow you to pass a power cord through the portal (and not destroy the universe). I would use type G end connections as these would likely be the safest for plugging your power plant into the lightsaber.

I claim the patent for the time portal as it relates to your power plant.


----------



## trevorjohnson32 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ha yeah this invention actually tires me out. It was the first of many theories I came up with, the pre cutting, and it was the first seven weeks of a work I did that lasted 3 and half more years. I have many other theories in physics and astronomy including explanations for gravity, dimensions, energy, and the subconscious including an invention to detect gravity waves and theories of telepathy. I also have several other inventions in spring mechanics and original ideas for a number of different devices, including a new perpetual motion machine based on weight. I m just waiting for someone with more credibility to give me a break, I've only attended community college in the past with a certificate. I ve never tried writing on forums before. haha!


----------



## K19 (Nov 25, 2015)

Buy 4 boxes of lemon square mix, bake, and then try to making the cuts as you describe.  Once you have the technique down gradually increase the number of boxes to 4,000.  Any geotechnical engineer will tell you that for the first couple of miles or so the earth beneath us is completely homogeneous, isotropic, and has physical properties pretty much identical to lemon square mix.  You and I are just grains of powdered sugar on top!


----------



## P-E (Nov 25, 2015)

Mmmm lemon


----------



## Ultrafault (Nov 26, 2015)

You are clearly very enthusiastic about your ideas. That is great. Your proposal lacks key ideas and principles which make it impossible. I wanted to make some glib remark, however I remembered what it was like to be young and less cynical. So instead I am going to tell you this: Run as fast as you can straight to college and educate yourself. If you love science and technology then enter into engineering and learn for yourself wheter your ideas will work or not. You will never regret it.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 27, 2015)

^^^ sound advice!


----------



## trevorjohnson32 (Nov 27, 2015)

I d rather get hit in the head with lemon cake then a rock


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 27, 2015)

trevorjohnson32 said:


> I d rather get hit in the head with lemon cake then a rock


Words of wisdom right there.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 30, 2015)

Add a course in there for grammar as well.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 3, 2015)

trevorjohnson32 said:


> I d rather get hit in the head with lemon cake then a rock


If you got hit in the head with lemon cake and then a rock it would mean the different versions of your invention didn't work...


----------



## trevorjohnson32 (Dec 5, 2015)

haha no actually if the piece of earth removed was dirt, and you used the described method properly, the explosion would create a bigger cavity in the dirt, not as much if it is rock.


----------

